# Another new person !



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

hiya hope you like here because I do! Have Fun learning new things about horses and meeting new people!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!! This is a great Forum, I think you'll really like it!


----------



## Emma (Feb 18, 2007)

enjoying it already !


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

welcome!! and enjoy!


----------

